# most annoying thing in a game



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hey guys, what do you think is the most annoying thing that can happen in a game? personally, i think the "it's common sense" comment is the most obnoxious thing in a game. it just ruins my fun and i feel like i want to just quit the battle.


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd have to say how my friend always brags about massacring a carrnifex with 7 fire warriors


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

Difinately when people argue about a rule or wording for more than three sentances on each side. If a conclusion can't be reached that quickly, roll it. Rant: I recently read a post that went on for 9 pages of flame war and rules lawyering. Never once did anyone bring up 'yes, it works... 50% of the time'. I think the roll off and 5+ for unsure cover were the two best changes in fifth. GW's way of saying 'there is no way to cover every possiblity and shit happens, here's how to official deal with it'.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

1. People who take the game way too seriously. 
2. Superfanatics - as an example, the Eldar Player who cannot, CANNOT see how other armies are any good.
3. Little children who dip their miniatures in paint and expect me to praise their painting ability to the heavens.
4. Jerks - The guys who love to belittle you the entire game, and expect a repeat game after that.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

There is this guy in my gaming group who always talks about how amazing his army is and how lame every other one is compared to it. Then 5 min later he is talking about an army similar to the one he was just making fun of and now saying how amazing it could be. Then when you call him on it he says he never mocked the army to begin with.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Most annoying? When your opponent asks YOU for the rules to HIS army; A common occurance at "my" GW store...


----------



## Seth the Dark (Aug 27, 2008)

1. People who don't follow fluff
2. People who piss and moan about their luck, army, your army, etc.
3. Horrible paint jobs (ie Guard painted in Blood Angels colors)


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

well if you see imperial guard painted in blood angel colors, if its well done that can be pretty cool if they are a side army to the BA's. I have imperial guard i sometimes use with my BA's but I painted them in World War 1 uniforms, but a well done red color scheme could be good. especially since on most IG boxes there are red color schemes shown, same as on the camo painting guide on GW main site


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Seth the Dark said:


> 1. People who don't follow fluff
> 2. People who piss and moan about their luck, army, your army, etc.
> 3. Horrible paint jobs (ie Guard painted in Blood Angels colors)


Rinse and repeat... couldn't have put it better myself, and it's definitely in that order. Red armor doesn't look bad on guardsmen, though-- red armor and grey fatigues actually looks excellent on them. I fought an army that I thought might have been drywalled once, though, and THAT annoyed me. Like, dude... if you're going to spend four hundred bucks on horrors of tzeentch, don't spray paint them with textured paint until they're unidentifyable blobs. 

The only thing I can think of to add beyond those three points would be bloody slow play. It's one thing if you don't know the rules and you're trying to get a hang of the game. It's quite another when you just idly sit there for five minutes, talking to yourself about what to do while your opponent is watching the tournament round clock tick away. I've lost tournaments because of that crap because games had time called after two turns, and I never got a chance to do anything (admittedly, this was a fantasy tournament, and I had to march across the board.) But yeah... play the game or don't, but don't just sit there and talk to yourself about what you could do for five minutes before moving a model.


----------



## Seth the Dark (Aug 27, 2008)

Well the reason for my comment on painting was that there is a player in my local area who slops on Testors gloss red paint on his Guard so that they match up with his Blood Angels Apoc force and he also has a Blood Angel colored Baneblade.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

when people can't admit that they play to win! the whole 'oh i just play' no you play to win thats why you've got a competitive army lol

i don't mind loosing (happens regularly enough for me to be used to it) it's when people want you to be more annoyed that you've just been wiped out, hmm nope i play because its fun not because i'm an amazing player


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

the thing that ruins a game for me is

1. people who think they and their army is the best. e.g a kid at a local gaming place brags on about how he's armoured company is better than my army and how every ones elses painting is worse then his (i jst want to shove the minis down his throught)

2. compeditive gamers

3. people who are not having fun in the game. just because your not having fun doesn't mean you wreck it for me. i like having interesting games

4.people who but in telling your opponent what to do to your army

5.bad painters who think they are great

6. CHEATERS i find a cheater i will not play against them simple.

7. whiners. "you can't field that baneblade you will kill me." but yet they field an apocoliptic formation of bloodthirsters.

i think i covered most of them for now


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

People who have not got the same sense of humor as you. You just wiped out a whole squad of there army, you crack a really funny joke, and they just look at you as if you are mad, or being horrible. Or if your troops just passed an armour save, and you make up some funny story of how they did it, or you make some sound effects, and they just look at you. That kind of puts a damper on things.

Also, if your opponent misses a phase, and starts to whine about it, that just blows, and you get fed up about. I say, if you miss a phase, say 'Oh whoops, I forgot my (insert phase here) phase', have abit of a laugh over it, and then get over it, and try not to do it again.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

The one thing above all else that irritates the bejeezes out of me is when people show a crappy painted piece and other people, out of politeness, say nice things about it insteda of the sometimes more appropriate: :ireful2: "OH MY FUCKING GOD YOU REALLY SUCK AT PAINTING AND THAT MONSTROSITY MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT ALL OVER IT SO THAT IT'LL LOOK BETTER." :ireful2:
Ehem... Sorry for yelling.
This board (but it isn't the only one by a long shot) is one of the places this happens a lot.

And people who dip their models and say they paint their models.

People who insist on only playing against fully painted armies while the most that can be said of theirs is that it's got paint on the models... Randomly.

Coachers. Which is in our circle whe have the rule: No coaching.

Game companies who after having enjoyed years of your support and for which you have organized countless tourneys, demos and have brought on hoards of new players suddenly announce that they are scrapping your favorite game, replace it with something completely different that sucks donkeys in hell, call it the same and get rid of their phenomenal models to replace them wit prepainted plastic shit! Yes Rackam I'm talking about you. I hope you burn in hell you french *******!



Phew... Kinda lost control of my bile there...


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a competitive player, I play to win no doubt, and I can take a loss and give one no problem. But I hate when people can't take a loss like a man and get over it = \. For example, my friend and I play quite often, but i took some time off for other important things. So 5th rolls around and my friend has his 5th edition Tau list ready to roll, and I bring in my 4th edition BA list, and I get utterly stomped. So he gloats and yada yada....A week later I came up with my 5th list ( No tailoring to defeat his army either...that's one more to add to the list) and I completely outright slaughter him. Mid way through this game he swore up and down that his tournament winning Tau list shouldn't have been beaten by my "Inferior" army.....then immediately after calling it inferior...he proceeded to calling it cheesy....WTF? Marines are from cheesy, and wasn't it inferior a few moments prior? So basically whiney, sore losing bitches.....He's still my friend however  

I also dislike people that gloat....gloating is just so dumb : \ especially in warhammer.... " YEP! THAT'S RIGHT! I JUST MADE 8 4+ INVULNERABLE SAVES HAHAHA HEY EVERYONE COME HERE WATCH ME BEAT THIS GUY"..... = \ yeah .

But most importantly....I hate cheaters....Those people that always moves an extra 2 inches almost in the movement phase by trying to slyly move the tape measure forward while moving ....yeah I see you doing it bud. And people that reroll a BARELY cocked dice of 1...I mean its blatantly a 1 SLIGHTLY shifted to on its side from a crack in the board....ridiculous. 

So pretty much Jerks ruin the game for me  I love competitive play...hell yeah let's tease each other...but there's a difference between teasing and gloating obnoxiously =\


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Seth the Dark said:


> Well the reason for my comment on painting was that there is a player in my local area who slops on Testors gloss red paint on his Guard so that they match up with his Blood Angels Apoc force and he also has a Blood Angel colored Baneblade.


Don't see any real issue with that, I would assume that even the planets that the Space Marine Legions recruit from would have PDF forces, so having them matching the local marine legion wouldn't be a massive stretch of the imagination.

As for the Blood Angels Baneblade, they're called Fellblades and they're perfectly fluffy


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Critta said:


> As for the Blood Angels Baneblade, they're called Fellblades and they're perfectly fluffy


apart from never existing except in the mad imagination of some blokes on BOLS, yes very fluffy.

1: Raw loving jerks
2: overly competitive players
3: people who use a flawed idea of fluff as an excuse
4: people who go around complaining about EVERYTHING being ultramarine ONLY even in the middle of a game with no ultramarines in sight, just cus there too stupid to realize paint comes in more colors than blue
5: math hammer addicts, I don't have the patience for you to calculate the bullcrap your gonna do this turn only to calculate if 1 lasgun could kill that dreadnought
6: the 40k turn system, its wrong on so many levels and just kills games

and many more


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't played in any tournaments yet and play with the same group of friends so i can't really whinge about problems. I'm just lucky I guess 
But I see losing as a chance to improve, there's no such things as a pointless game. Even an obliteration you can learn from


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I hate the MoFoes who jump up and down and cackle wildly when they blow up your dreadnought in the first turn, and then start whinging and bitching when their stormtroopers get (predictably) shredded by my bloodclaws. GROW UP! (not naming any names, but you know who you are, Stu)


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Looks like I'd get along with all of you. Yay.


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

When someone says their army is the best and better than your marine army, but when the new marine codex comes out they start collect Space marines.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Players calling me 'mate' when I don't even know their names.

I'm not your fucking mate, you condescending prick.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> 4.people who but in telling your opponent what to do to your army



that is the absolute worst thing ever IMO. im a new player and so are alot of the guys that come in my local store; and i know it doesnt help me so i dont let people do it. i f'n hate when they tell my oponent what to do.

i also hate the ebay people... the ones that buy all of their mini's on ebay when they should be "paying" their member ship fee to the store that provides them with a place to play the game for free. F**king pricks.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> 1. People who take the game way too seriously.
> 2. Superfanatics - as an example, the Eldar Player who cannot, CANNOT see how other armies are any good.
> 3. Little children who dip their miniatures in paint and expect me to praise their painting ability to the heavens.
> 4. Jerks - The guys who love to belittle you the entire game, and expect a repeat game after that.


I have to say Nerdy covered all except one, people who walk off while you are doing your turn and you have to back brief them when they decide to come back over.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> I have to say Nerdy covered all except one, people who walk off while you are doing your turn and you have to back brief them when they decide to come back over.


pff, when someone does that with me I carry on with my turn and take off his dead stuff myself, if he/she isn't there for there next turn then its my next turn, if you haven't got a good reason to keep walking away then suffer.

and no having to go outside for a cigarette every turn is NOT a good reason, I don't give a crap if you need to destroy your lungs, do that in YOUR time not mine, I ain't taking sympathy


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> apart from never existing except in the mad imagination of some blokes on BOLS, yes very fluffy.


http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/khatek.jpg

Well, I'm pretty sure the GW published CCG wasn't "in the mad imagination of some blokes on BOLS".

Tenuous fluff I know, but still - there's a GW copyright on it so that's official GW published material.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Critta said:


> http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/khatek.jpg
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure the GW published CCG wasn't "in the mad imagination of some blokes on BOLS".
> 
> Tenuous fluff I know, but still - there's a GW copyright on it so that's official GW published material.


thats back in the heresy days, space marines had guard regiments and vehicles in bucketloads, if we go by that then guardsmen can have Land Raiders


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the most annoying thing that could happen to me is playing someone that has completely forgot that it IS just a game. I'm talking about the eliteist gamers who play to win no matter what and the kids that cry when they loose.


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer (Jul 25, 2008)

thing i hate is when one of the people i play against asks to see your army list everytime u kill one of his models


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Whe npeople get pissy and leave the game just because a special unit was killed. I killed my "friends" chaos sorceror by tank shocking him with a bare bones rhino and himn failing death or glory. that rhino won back over 200points and brcause of that he left in a huff.... Worth it though.....


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

personally i hate when poeple dont fully understand the rules for their own side and try to "make it up" as they go along when they have the codex next to them

hello the codex is next to you look it up spore mines dont detonate if you move. only if its killed, touches a model or if a model within 2" shoots does it detonate, and no you cant shoot out of that bunker if there are no firing slits on that side.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Seth the Dark said:


> Well the reason for my comment on painting was that there is a player in my local area who slops on Testors gloss red paint on his Guard so that they match up with his Blood Angels Apoc force and he also has a Blood Angel colored Baneblade.


The 85th Cadian is red. I can't imagine what's wrong with red or what's wrong with a red Baneblade. Can you? Unless it has Blood Angels symbols on it. Then there's something wrong because it belongs to the Imperial Guard.

Anyway, the things that piss me off are:

1. People who haven't read their own Codex. For instance, my mate (a marine player) thought that a Lascannon had a 36" range. I played with Tau at the time, and I knew that it had 48" range (am I breaking copyright here?).

2. People who suddenly say you've got your rules wrong, and you turn out to be right. They don't have your Codex! 

_Note Please: In the example in "1.", I did have the Codex._


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

1. GW's constant rules changes.

2. Cheaters. Don't insult my intelligence by adding a couple hundred points to your list above the agreed limit and expect me not to notice. And when you move your models, measure the distance for every model, not just the first one and then get extra movement with the others by just placing them all crowded up behind the first guy.

3. Unpainted/Messy Armies. I don't care if you spray paint them solid black, add one color and leave it at that but at least put some small amount of effort into the project.

4. Back-seat players. I absolutely can't stand it when I'm playing one person but I've got some other clown jumping in and telling my opponent how to play or helping him make all his decisions. I can understand if you're new to the game and don't know the rules but most times it's a different story. If I wanted to play against both people, I would have asked to play a partners game.

5. The guy who thinks he knows EVERYTHING. There is one in every store and group. Especially when they act like they know your army better than you.

6. Poor Losers. Have some fucking grace will you. Just because you lose a game doesn't mean your life has ended or your army is worthless. Just pick up the pieces, remember your mistakes and move on. Every game is a learning experience, win or lose. Throwing dice and slamming your fist just makes you look childish and if you break one of my models in the course of a tantrum, I'm gonna kick your ass till your nose bleeds.

7. Poor Winners. So you decimated my army. You jump up and down, giggle like a little girl when she finds out what makes a boy different from a girl, and basically try and rub it in my face that the dice rolls and turn sequence worked in your favor. Big fucking deal, you won a game of toy soldiers. Put it on your resume.

8. Rediculous Proxies. It's one thing if you want to try out a unit you don't have and proxy it with a model that's similar, but it's another thing to use your cell phone to proxy everything from a Monolith to a Jet-bike. Especially when it's done game after game after game. Have some respect for your opponents and just buy the damn model so they don't keep getting fucked because they can't draw line of sight to your monolith/cell phone when it's hiding behind a low stone wall or rubble pile.

9. Unsupervised children. I haven't lost a model to one yet, but the site of children running free through a store full of models that somebody put a lot of time and effort into just gives me the chills and makes me want to start a slave trading ring.

10. Gods gift to Painters. So your models are better than mine, that's great and in case you didn't notice I'm not blind. Instead of bragging on about how good they are, why don't you share your tips and advice with everyone so that we can all get better and the games will look much nicer when the armies are nicely finished.

That's a good start but not nearly it really, I could go on but I'm just an asshole I guess. I don't want to burden everyone with my ceasless bitching.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

1. I once had a little kid in the store bragging about how his mom bought him 3 fucking 2000pts armies and bragging it was bigger than mine.

2. ppl who dont know their own codex... I have had bad experiences with tyranid players where a simple game takes hours and they think spore mines have deep strike and the apocalypse template... are you fucking retarded? (I said that in front of his mom when i was playing him :laugh: )


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't like bragers, but I must admit that I do it, but only if I win. That is because I havn't played in a while, and I don't win at much. I have an excuse, but there are those people who win all the time(almost), and are constantly bragging. Thats when your've got to ask yourself "Where's the masking tape?"

PS: I'm not as bad as some, I just whoop for joy once or twice, reminise about my best and worst parts, then move on, feeling happy.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I've played a game against the most annoying person ever (that i've played anyway).

I have to constantly watch out for his cheating.
He tells me what i am and aren't allowed to use (e.g. "Oh your not allowed to use that Deamon Prince!" "Um... yes I am!")
He walks off and talks to other people and watches other games during HIS turn.
He's just plain rude!

I told him after that game that I wouldn't be playing him again because it's simply a struggle to play against him.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Cheaters, plain and simple. I find nothing worse than seeing someone cheat, be it by making up rules as they go or just trying to move models out of turn when they think your not looking,...seriously what's the point, it makes for an awkward game with not an ounce of fun


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

i hate more than ever people who dont play warhammer and thnim they are like the shit and walk in on your game when u are playing in GW and say oh my god this is gay, like why the helll did they come in the first place wtf.
oh and little kids who break my whole dam army, once this kid came to my house and broke like my whole dam lotr army which was like 400 dollars ahhhh.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

1. I absolutely hate the conversation between players trying to convince each other that they want to win least! Fuck off you utter toss-pots. Even in a game the object is to win. If you are not going to try to win you will ruin my game so fuck off home and interfere with yourself watching "Buffy".

2. Like a lot of people I hate cheats. Mainly because I then feel like a dick if I call them on it.

3. Unpainted armies. I love the whole spectacle that is two painted armies on a nice scenic board. If you don't want to paint choose a game more on your level like "snakes and ladders" to play, no pianting there.

4. People who leave piles of multi coloured dice all over the playing surface. It justs detracts from the visual aspects. Clean them up you lazy wanker.

5. Slow players, just hurry up you are ruining my day.

I believe that two people who agree to play enter into an unspoken egreement to ensure that both have fun. All of the above are breaking that covenant and should be shot.

I have just realised that I have used more expletives in this one post than all my others combined. Sorry for the words but not the feelings!


----------



## Bounty Hunter 999 (Sep 24, 2008)

when ur opponent is very good at 40k but thinks he's rubbish and so is playing plague marines... shudder, shudder... toughness 5, feel no pain...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> 1. I absolutely hate the conversation between players trying to convince each other that they want to win least! Fuck off you utter toss-pots. Even in a game the object is to win. If you are not going to try to win you will ruin my game so fuck off home and interfere with yourself watching "Buffy".
> 
> 2. Like a lot of people I hate cheats. Mainly because I then feel like a dick if I call them on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some unresolved issues there Cabbage :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> thats back in the heresy days, space marines had guard regiments and vehicles in bucketloads, if we go by that then guardsmen can have Land Raiders


I was fielding Bane Blade in my Space Marine army WAY before Apoc came out, by fluff and RAW is very easy to see how a loyalist SM army would have them fighting with them. Also I have never seen where GW has said they have removed Fellblades from the SM inventory.

*djinn thinks someone has been killed by a Baneblade one to many times.*


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> i hate more than ever people who dont play warhammer and thnim they are like the shit and walk in on your game when u are playing in GW and say oh my god this is gay, like why the helll did they come in the first place wtf.


We had a group of kids do that one time (stupid posers with their golf shirt collars flipped up and all), walked in to the store and made some stupid comment about how dumb the game is. One guy said something else trying to be funny, after we made fun of them for looking like douches they left. 10 minutes later the same guy comes back in and says "Oh dude, I really like this game, I was just joking about the comments before", if we thought that you were a poser and douche before, you just proved it to us, good job loser.

Got issues with the whole fully painted army thing. Unfortunately, I don't get paid to paint models and I do have other things in my life to take care of. Just because I don't have a fully painted army doesn't mean I don't care about my hobby. I care enough not to spend a few minutes dumping paint on models just so I can say they are done. Get to know a person before you make an assumption like that, there might be a good reason why those models aren't painted, maybe he plans to convert every single one or something.

Anyways on to my I hate it list

1) People who don't know their rules, have the codex but try to remember it. You don't 
have to impress me with the fact you know rules, if you don't know it who cares, look 
it up the codex is right there.

2) People who don't pay attention during the game, or get restless once they start 
losing. If you want to play, play the whole game. The game is never over until its the 
last turn or your whole army is wiped out. Find this very true with younger players, 
but that is not always the case.

3) People who play loose with rules. I am a pretty easy gamer to play with if something 
is up in the air like a really close charge distance or a cover save or line of sight, I 
will state my point and if the argument isn't going anywhere, I usually just roll it off or 
give in just for the game. But if I do that to you, I expect that back. If its pretty 
close and I let you charge, when I do the same I expect the same thing back.

4) Complain my army is broken after I destroy your large tank or main unit. Yeah faith 
points are a pain, but I have been smoked to a T before by other people. Just 
because you can't play your army and I know how to play mine, don't complain.

5) New players who don't listen to the advice that is given or don't listen to how rules 
work. There is a guy at my store who keeps playing that you can successfully charge
if you get within two inches of a guy. If you are new I can see how you might mix it 
up, but you have been told before and its not your first, second or even third 
game...arghhh

Okie, rant done for now....


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Not qualifying for the 2005 GT final because I forgot to disembark my Grey Hunters into the objective.........

Not that I'm bitter and still clench my knuckles white whenever I remember that.....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> *djinn thinks someone has been killed by a Baneblade one to many times.*


actually I've never seen one used in my locals, let alone killed by one, since there a waste of points in a normal game, and everyone has come to realize Apocalypse is crap


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Got issues with the whole fully painted army thing. Unfortunately, I don't get paid to paint models and I do have other things in my life to take care of. Just because I don't have a fully painted army doesn't mean I don't care about my hobby. I care enough not to spend a few minutes dumping paint on models just so I can say they are done. Get to know a person before you make an assumption like that, there might be a good reason why those models aren't painted, maybe he plans to convert every single one or something.


I understand what you mean. When I said that about unpainted armies I was talking about people that I do know pretty well and have played with/around lots of times. 

It's directed towards those who could paint them better, they have the time and money, maybe even the skill, but are just too damn lazy to give a fuck. 

Playing a game between two or more nice looking armies on a well modelled table is one of the main reasons I play, it just looks so cool. It kinda ruins the fun for me when I'm playing against an army thats all grey and silver unpainted miniatures.

This is just my personal feeling on the matter though.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to be in the gaming club for two years 2002 to 2004
at my local gaming/comic store. The club I used to join is
really horrible full of thugs, punks, powergamers, bad painted
models and they suck really bad in buliding terrains too. The
guys in charge of the club don't like nice painted models very
much and very strict on letting certain players joining their
club. I used to get teased at and making fun the club a
bunch of times because I don't too play often and the reason 
why I'm a hobbiest. I take my time doing a good job on
painting models and also enjoy converting models. The 
gaming club I used to join is now playing the world of warcraft
online on their computers and still play 40k with their bad
painted armies.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

wow, after reading through all these responses...

i'm not sure that i would want to play with any of you.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Well Beeny13, I guess that's your choice then. We aren't really assholes, just opinionated people.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I probably am an asshole at times, but my feelings about painted armies stand. I don't think anybody is a bad person because of it.

I do find quite often that it can be budding powergamers who do it. They are focussed on building and playtesting the perfect list and don't care about the painting. Thats fine powergame away just not against me.

There is a world of difference between that and the guy who buys his whole army, builds it and paints it between games. No problem there.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A guy who was playing for twice as long as me has around 60 models. Easily there are only 7 painted and they were done by other peoplr otr in the shop when he bough t them.... 

Then there's another guy I play with who has a new paintjob or 2 everytime I play him and when He's finished painting all his models he'll refine his older ones. It takes him some time but I like it and respect him for it.... It's when people comment negatively on your own painting skills when they don't even try it themselves that gets me....


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, there's some comments that make me seem tolerant and tactful- and that's quite an achievement.

What ruins the game for me?

Besides 5th Ed?

Well, when I still played 4th Ed:

-If there's a rules question/dispute and I know the answer, go to flick through the rulebook, my opponent huffs that we should roll a D6 for it, get on with the game- those few seconds required for me to find the solution are just too much for his ADD.
The game must be completed in as short a time as possible, regardless of rules.

-Space Marine Baneblades...(up there with SM Falcons, SM Carnifex's...SM players apparently need the toys of every other army to be happy).

-Filth lists, one-trick ponies. 40k is far from balanced, they do exist, and they're boring to play against.

-The slow realisation that game balance is a long, long way down the list of priorities for GW with regards 40k. It's a model-selling mechanism, not a wargame. Every new Codex or rule set shows this cynical ploy with less and less shame and coating, more and more blatantly.

-Having the newest models/army puts you at the top of the heap. It's essentially who buys most wins.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> It's essentially who buys most wins.


There's some truth to yhis but not as bad as you may think.
Want a game where this is very very real?
Play any collectible 'trading' card game.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeridian said:


> -The slow realisation that game balance is a long, long way down the list of priorities for GW with regards 40k. It's a model-selling mechanism, not a wargame. Every new Codex or rule set shows this cynical ploy with less and less shame and coating, more and more blatantly.
> 
> -Having the newest models/army puts you at the top of the heap. It's essentially who buys most wins.


Well said.:so_happy:


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

I once played a game against someone and i was having a streak of 1s and 2s on the dice rolls and i said "aww im having no luck with these dice" and he started ranting on for like 10 minutes about how he doesnt believe in luck and its all about the probability of the roll. That annoyed me enough as it was.
He then continued to come up with a load of special rules for his army and got annoyed when i asked to see his codex just to find the rules where not in it anywhere.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Players without Army Lists.
Being put against the same opponent everytime.
People who take the game WAY too seriously.
And rulepinchers (you know the kind, the ones that seem to take the rules so literally its got to overide common sense).

Also this one time in band camp... i mean... GW... my opponent actually shouted at me for having fun and a laugh, what an arse!


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Definitely people picking up the miniatures during a game and putting them back in the wrong place. That pisses me off so much.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

The French.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

people who are intolerant of other peoples races, and the dutch

seriously, a day or two ago, i was getting my golden demon model ready for it, (its in like 2 weeks), and a guy whom i was showing a part of the model, hes alrite and all, but he just grabbed it to ge a batter look, not by the base, but by the model its self and i'v spent umpteen hours working on the model and he completely diregards it. GAH


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, the dutch too! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

heh...... im not racist though, "shifty eyes"


----------



## anubis77 (Aug 26, 2008)

The one that got to me the most was a player that is short of models for a game. Asked to use some of my extras. Then after game tries to leave with them, while I'm talking to some friends. Had to get him at the door. He was like oh i forgot. B.S. Turned my back for one min and he was trying to vanish I me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A guy I've played against twice painted a few of his models similar to mine after the first game so he could try and steal some of my guys and say they were his all along.... Luckily I'm the co-manager of my Gaming club so He's now out....


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

most annoying things 
- toilet breaks halfway through
- people who don't listen to good advice (eg "no, if you charge that rhino into that squad of khorne bezerkers, it will die) and then moan afterwards.
- as Deneris said, people who don't know their own army rules. (i know an example of this - my brother had 24 dwarf thunderers and a flame cannon, and his opponent had 16 ogres. SIXTEEN. So he says "should i charge my ogres, do you think?" obviously my bro says yes, and the ogres are momentarily reduced to little piles of dust. So the ogre player says "why did you tell me to charge if you knew that would happen?" I-D-I-O-T)


________________________________________________________________________
Thou shalt not poke the death company with a pointy stick from afar, nor shalt thou laugh if thou sees a brother performing aforesaid act.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

XV8crisis said:


> - toilet breaks halfway through


heaven forbid they piss themselves during a game


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> heaven forbid they piss themselves during a game


Warhammer has no place for bladders!!
Only the weak need toilets!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

1. Fluff.
2. People that bring fluff into the game.
3. Paying for fluff crap when I only want to buy an army list and a rule book.
4. Armies that's whole strategy is to run across the board and assault.
5. A guy that shows up with 3000 points of IG tanks and another 3000 points of Necrons and doesn't have a single model even primed.
6. Assault phase.
7. dallas cowboys fans.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

1: The ever popular cheaters
2: Players that walk off during the game to watch tv shows that are _way_ to young for them, then complain when their called back
3: Those players that take the game to seriously.
4: Players who think that blindly charging forwards is considered tactics.
5: Dice rolls. Their always good _before_ you leave the table for some reason, but never when you come back. They are all my dice so no one switched them, before you ask.
6: Trying to think of more complaints


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> heaven forbid they piss themselves during a game


Witnessed that happen once at a store..........ewwwwwww


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

dicenators AND people who do the begin ing the game orbital bombardment.
pretty much annoying. dicenators roll all their shots at once (knowkcing EVERYTHING off the table) and 1st turn orbital bombarders just plain kill me. cept its only my best freind who seems to do that.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I forgot to add:
People who don't have the codex for the army that they are playing!


----------

